# Pump to rancho



## Aflo (May 18, 2012)

Is the pumphouse to rancho del rip doable tomorrow?


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

you are good to go


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Good to go. Done it at 350 in a 13 footer last year.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

look out for the rainbow sharks


----------

